# Autotrail SE shower....



## Jools66

Hi

Can you help me track down a external shower hose and head. Its has a strange fitting and I can't seem to find anything that fits.

Thanks  
Paul


----------



## nidge1

Hi Paul,

I have a A T Apache and I presume you will have the same external shower fitting.
If you google Bullfinch external shower point you will see the required shower head. I managed to pick a brand new one up on e-bay for £9.99. I think they are about £25.00 usually

Nidge


----------



## Jools66

Hi Nidge
Thanks for your reply, having googled Bullfinch external shower point, I think the fitting must have changed. Our AT is a 2004 model.

It has a brass connector with a hot/cold control underneath all built into the side of the van and covered with a flap.

Thanks


----------



## Jools66

Took a few photos today, to show the fitting, if anyone can help!


----------



## steco1958

Give AT a phone call, have a word with their technical department, they will either have a part number or a supplier.


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan

I've contacted Autotrail twice this year, both times using their contact form on the website. In both cases I've had excellent help within 24hrs.


----------



## Jools66

Answer from Autotrail

_Good morning

Thank you for your enquiry regarding an external shower hose for your vehicle it is a Reich product we have never had the hose as a separate item, doing a quick Google search you could try the two companies I have added as liks who advertise Reich taps.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/Caravan/water/Reich_taps.aspx

http://www.johnscross.co.uk/categories/Water-Pumps-Taps-Tanks-Carriers-Fittings-Hoses/

I also know that there is a conversation topic on www.motorhomefacts.com regarding the external shower you have, I am unable to access the site but it may be of use.

Regards_
Still no joy!............


----------



## Roger7webster

I am also looking for an external shower hose connector for my 2003 Rapido. Probably the same product. Hopefully some one will know of a supplier without the hassle of going to Rapido


----------



## steco1958

You could also give these people a call:-

http://www.caravan-components.co.uk/

by telephone on +44 (0)1482 308468


----------



## Jools66

Have tracked down the right place, and awaiting reply regarding supply!

http://rk-reich.com/index.php?cat=c....html&XTCsid=8530e8b196e45d4ed3d643aa8ddec0af

Fingers crossed


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Hello Paul,

Our posts crossed.

You have found the correct Charisma lever shower. (Product No.: 609500)

This link takes you to the exact item with a clickable image:

http://rk-reich.com/product_info.ph....html&XTCsid=96bacfd26a17a17c565ff8d9ca7e6e9e


----------



## cbrookson

See http://www.netcamping.de/campingshop/wasserversorgung-toiletten/wassersteckdosen/index.php

For one supplier. You might need Google Translate! 

Cheers


----------



## Roger7webster

I have received an email from Reich who advise they do not sell direct to the public and I should contact www.leisureshopdirect.com for assistance 
Cant find the item on their web site so I will call them tomorrow.
I wonder if Jools66/ Paul has any more info


----------



## Jools66

Had this reply today

_"Charisma lever-shower with 2m long hose 137882 £25.56.
This is a shop product only so you would need to call up to order. Delivery time is usually about 4 weeks once you've placed an order.

Regards,

Zara Jones 
Leisureshopdirect Ltd. 
Mullacott Industrial Estate, Ilfracombe, Devon, EX34 8PS, United Kingdom 
Web: www.leisureshopdirect.com 
Email: [email protected] 
Phone: +44(0)8444 770 776 "_

Still awaiting some more replies from other 'part' sites.

Seems like they are available


----------



## Roger7webster

I spoke to Leisureshopdirect this morning and they are chasing up the supply of the brass hose quick coupling as shown in your photo 
Hopefully I will hear from them tomorrow 
I will let you know how I get on assuming this is the part you also needed 
Regards 
Roger


----------



## Jools66

I'm looking to get this

http://rk-reich.com/product_info.ph...ower.html&XTCsid=96bacfd26a17a17c565ff8d9ca7e 6e9e

Shower hose/head with the brass quick coupling fitment, are we after the same part?


----------



## dawnwynne

*Been there and you can find one here!*

Hello Jools66,

We had exactly the same problem trying to get one of these for our 2004 Apache 700SE, as you have correctly identified is not of the Bullfinch variety.

Yep, went initially to Autotrail who could offer a whole new unit for £180. 

Tried Reich direct, who were extremely helpful but couldn't sell the goods to us mere mortals. :evil:

Followed up by trying EVERY motorhome accessories supplier to no avail. 

Anyway, to cut a long story short we finally got the RIGHT bits from here, a tad bit expensive but it is what you need.

http://www.kampeermarkt.com/Reich-Charisma-douche-set.html


----------



## jud

Jools66 said:


> Have tracked down the right place, and awaiting reply regarding supply!
> 
> http://rk-reich.com/index.php?cat=c....html&XTCsid=8530e8b196e45d4ed3d643aa8ddec0af
> 
> Fingers crossed


hi jools66 i take it was never handed over with the m/h .jud


----------



## Jools66

*Search over*

After some detective work and a good few emails I have found the outside shower hose and head to fit my outside shower point YAH!

Search Product Ref:137882
@ http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/

Now to order and shower the dog! 

Thanks to all who help in this quest!


----------



## tessajoe

Jools66 said:


> Took a few photos today, to show the fitting, if anyone can help!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s926.photobucket.com/albums/...rrent=ABCD0015.jpg" target="_blank"><img src=


hi,can anyone tell me where i will get the brass plug in piece in the picture.my shower head is fine.the brass fitting sheared off. thank you.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening,

Reich UK do not supply direct to the trade, however if a dealer ever requires assistance and our standard trade suppliers do not stock what we are looking for they can organise one off orders for such parts as I have had to order this brass fitting on two occasions now. However due to Reich UK not ordinarily supplying to the trade I doubt many dealers are aware Reich can help in such situations. Speak to your local dealer, explain the situation and they should be able to assist by contacting Reich directly.

The shower head and hose can be obtained through most dealers if they are an account holder with Nova Leisure, this is shown here: http://www.novaleisure.com/NovaCatalogue2013.htm#/24/ part number 26819 who currently have 29 in stock.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## tessajoe

thank you so much for your reply.now i hope i can get my shower up and running,its a great help when you have a dog that likes sand.


----------



## tessajoe

the item cat no 26819 is the hand held shower,and not the brass fitting i was refering to.
i have spoken to nova,and they inform me that they do not carry the brass fitting,ie its not listed as a spare.

does anybody know where i can get this part from.thank you.

ps its the brass fitting shown in page 1


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon tessajoe, 

From my earlier post, the reference to Nova Leisure was to assist those who may look for the shower head and hose, the following statement was for your benefit;

"Reich UK do not supply direct to the trade, however if a dealer ever requires assistance and our standard trade suppliers do not stock what we are looking for they can organise one off orders for such parts as I have had to order this brass fitting on two occasions now. However due to Reich UK not ordinarily supplying to the trade I doubt many dealers are aware Reich can help in such situations. Speak to your local dealer, explain the situation and they should be able to assist by contacting Reich directly."

Regards,
Chris


----------



## tessajoe

thanks chris i have misread,i have contacted riversway leisure{yesterday}they was to contact nova today to speak to them,i rang riversway a one o clock,still waiting for a reply a 2o clock.so decided to call nova myself,
he informed me they dont carry that part and has no idea how i would be able to get it.thats why i reposted.
i will try another dealer/agent. thank you.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon tessajoe, 

No worries. My post was to advise that the only way to track one down is to speak to your preferred local dealer who in turn will need to contact to Reich UK directly to explain the situation, as this is a part that is not available through our standard trade suppliers.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## tessajoe

having spoken to riversway they cannot help.

but chris at premirmotorhomes is going to try and help me track down the part needed. thank you chris.


----------



## Roger7webster

Tessa joe
If its the brass fe mail fitting you are seeking, I purchased one from leisure shop direct last year.
They are still listed as "Reich quick coupling" on page 3 of the water accessories section. Cost £25 !!!!


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon,

The product Roger is referring to is http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/home/product_49648/reich_quick_coupling.aspx

It looks like they also have to order direct from Reich, I will get a price anyway and I will let you decide how you wish to proceed. I will be in touch as soon as I can.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## tessajoe

a big thank you to chris from premier motorhomes,i recieved the part today. very quick service. thanks again.


----------

